# Hệ thống Điện > THC - điều khiển cao độ đầu cắt tự động >  Kết nối THC F1620 vào Mach3

## solero

Chào các cụ.

Em đang cần kết nối THC F1620 vào Mach3.

Có cụ nào đã thực hiện rồi mách nước em với ạ. Các chân vào ra đây ạ:





Cám ơn các cụ nhiều.

----------

